# Columnaris Treatment



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello,

I've kept guppies for a few months now but for some reason that I can't pin point a guppy here and there will develop columnaris infections. More specifically they develop saddleback columnaris.

This is not a guppy of mine, but the blue female (in the middle) is infected









Tank conditions for the main tank:
38G 
15 Guppies, (3 Adult Male, 1 Juv Male, 10 Adult Females, 1 Juv Female)
Temp: 72F
Aeration supplied

As tested by API test kit, prior to water changes:
pH: 7.8
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5-10ppm (fluctuates week to week)
Weekly 25% water change with fresh dechlorinated water.

Tank conditions for the fry tank:
10G
Approximately 30 2ish week old fry, 10-15 4 week old fry
Temp: 74F
No aeration as the HOB filter and a slightly below rim water level seems to work okay.

As tested by API test kit, prior to water changes
pH 7.8
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 10-20ppm (fluctuates test to test, and is higher than the main tank due to overfeeding)

Water changes of 25% with fresh dechlorinated water of twice a week.

Juveniles get a mix of crushed Wardley Guppy Flakes, Tetracolor Tropical Pellet/Crumble, Frozen Omega One Baby Brine Shrimp (BBS), and Nutrafin Spirulina tablets. The tablet is given every other day, and the others are just given each day, whenever I am available to feed them.

Adults get everything except the BBS. They get an additional bit of Hikari Guppy Pellets as a treat once or twice a week. They are fed once a day the pellets/flakes, and midday/after work I toss in a spirulina tablet.

None of the fish in any of the tanks is netted excessively. For the most part they are only netted to move to the breeder trap during a drop, or to transfer from fry to the main tank.

I've had two juvenile fry come down with columnaris in the past two weeks in the fry tank. In the main tank I've had 4 (although they were all BA's Scarborough bought within the week) get infections. A few days after my purchase I went to get new guppies and the guy in the fishroom said the tank had "broke down" but didn't go into further detail. Prior to this I had two females (though judging by size they were quite old) die of columnaris after they dropped fry. I've also had one male die from this though I suspect it was spread from a female in the tank to him.

Has anyone successfully treated this type of infection? If so, with what medication, and what tank conditions (temp, aeration/no aeration) where used? Is there something I am doing stupidly wrong?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Acriflavin and erithromycin are a good bet. Both can be found in various remedies like maracin.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

If this 'columnaris' is a bacteria problem/ infection, would they not all be susceptible?


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

It is a bacterial infection. And the fish who infected are removed and put in a quarantine when I notice. I treat in quarantine with water from the original tank. I don't generally treat the tank because I don't want to killl my biological filtration. 

Cory, I've tried the Maricin/Maricin 2 combo with a bit of aquarium salt. Is it possible I'm over medicating the fish? Those maricin packets don't really lend themselves to division easily and I just open the packets into a glass dish and try to proportion them. I've also tried a salt dip method that seemed to work (white spots removed) but also resulted in the guppy dying. Melafix didn't work, but I didn't have pimafix to do the combination treatment (thanks big al's guy!). 

Aside question: if I prepared a 20ml solution of maricin, would I be able to usee a portion of the solution on the first day and then use a portion on the second day if I stored it in the fridge? Or is that a no no for fish antibiotics.

Anyways, thanks for the in put so far.


----------



## AtomicBob (Jun 24, 2007)

This is a good site: 
http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Columnaris.html

I have had this issue too, and successfully treated with just Salt (Aquarium NOT table salt). 
If the infection has progressed (Ulcerations), medication should definitely be used. Follow the directions on the package closely! I think once exposed to air the powdered medication looses effectiveness.

Good luck!


----------

